# Thank you to all of you!



## Jim (Mar 1, 2011)

The site is growing like wildfire and we are maintaining a very friendly, respectful, very helpful website. This is ALL because of you the members. *I can't thank you guys enough.* Last month which was only 28 days long we broke the 30,000 UNIQUE visitors. Yup...Unique. Members and readers combined are spending on average over 10 minutes per visit. We would not get this if there was fighting, bickering, and all that crap you see on other sites. That is an insane statistic in and of itself. People are taking notice that we are a major player in the online world, and I promise as membership continues to grow, this site will only get better. All I ask is that you keep doing what you are doing. Keep it friendly, respectful, porn and politics free. This is the fun site to get away from the rest of them.

Here is a picture of the Stats. 32339 Unique visitors just in February. The visits per month are like the stock market..up and down, but year over year we are growing 300% and faster. =D> 







Again, THANK YOU! :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 1, 2011)

So TOTALLY AWESOME Jim.....I'm thrilled to be a part of this family! =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Mar 1, 2011)

This is a great site. It's because of the mods, members and Jim. I know I am constantly talking about this place.


----------



## Crankworm (Mar 1, 2011)

Jim said:


> Keep it friendly, respectful, porn and politics free. This is the fun site to get away from the rest of them.



These two sentences are the reason I hang out here! There are other sites that focus more on the type of fishing I prefer, but I can't get along with the BS. I really enjoy the people here and hope to make it to a Tinboat get together someday to meet a few in person. I did more bass fishing last summer then I have in all previous years combined, and I blame this site for the bad influence.


----------



## Andy (Mar 1, 2011)

Proud to be here Jim. And thank you for doing what you do. :beer:


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats on a great website Jim. There is certainly a "vibe" on this site that keeps us coming back.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 1, 2011)

I knew it was going to happen Mr. Jim, this is the best site around hands down =D>


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 1, 2011)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Love this place, could be the Cheers of the new millennia :LOL2:


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 1, 2011)

it is awsome 8)


----------



## Decatur (Mar 1, 2011)

So glad a friend from another good forum clued me in to this one! Great site! =D>


----------



## poolie (Mar 1, 2011)

So cool! I've been on the internet since Big Al invented it and this is one of the best forums I've been a member of. I guess it's the common thread of fishing, love of small boats and the occasional taste for something strange called Scrapple that keeps everyone friendly.


----------



## lbursell (Mar 1, 2011)

Jim said:


> The site is growing like wildfire and we are maintaining a very friendly, respectful, very helpful website.... All I ask is that you keep doing what you are doing. Keep it friendly, respectful, porn and politics free. This is the fun site to get away from the rest of them.






Gotta say, Jim, it starts at the top. This is still the only forum I've ever cared to join.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 1, 2011)

That is amazing. The group of people here are very kind and helpful and go out of their ways to put input in to posts. I'm proud to be a part of it.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Jim!!!!! You are "The Man"!!!!! Thanks for getting this site going.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats great Jim! This site is addictive to any fisherman/boater.


----------



## DuraCraft (Mar 1, 2011)

Jim said:


> ...All I ask is that you keep doing what you are doing. Keep it friendly, respectful, porn and politics free. This is the fun site to get away from the rest of them...



Yep, we LOVE it here, Jim! I go to a few sites, and will not join because of so much belittling of other members. I actually left one computer forum because of that. Everyone here is great!! Only problem is I spend too much time on it!

Thanks a lot to all of you guys here!!


----------



## skimsucka (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm glad I joined up I love me some tin boats "view active topics" browsing !!!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the website. I quit posting my build on other site because of the stupid things going on there.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 1, 2011)

That is awesome. =D>


----------



## BassGeek54 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Jim -- this is really awesome news but it is not surprising at all. I know I come here several times a day just to see what guys are talking about and learn something. I have never been much of a joiner but the guys here are very helpful and kind and I am glad I joined this site. It is especially great to have TinBoats to go to in the winter so you can talk about your boat and fishing with guys when you can't actually get out there...helps get me through to spring.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 2, 2011)

That is awesome Jim!! I know I like the cleanness of the the site. I know on a few of the other forums I am on there are a few members that when you see a reply from them, you can count on them being rude or derogatory. On TB, i dont expect that at all! love the site and it has made my boat what it is today!


----------



## Brine (Mar 2, 2011)

Best Boss I ever had :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2011)

Brine said:


> Best Boss I ever had :mrgreen:



Thanks! I am doubling your pay starting today. :LOL2:


----------



## DuraCraft (Mar 2, 2011)

Jim said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > Best Boss I ever had :mrgreen:
> ...



Got any openings, JIm?? Let's see, two times naught equals.... naught?


----------



## fender66 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jim said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > Best Boss I ever had :mrgreen:
> ...



Hey...I heard that! I want my pay doubled too! :LOL2:


----------



## RStewart (Mar 2, 2011)

Well like so many others have said, this place is awesome
Jim, thank you for starting it. I just wish I could spend more time here. Thanks again to Jim & all of tinboat nation.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats, Jim! 8) =D>


----------



## Doug (Mar 2, 2011)

=D> Thanks Jim. I really like the the cleanliness of the site myself. I even let my 12 yr old son look at most items witout fear, especially the funny stuff.

Doug


----------



## Outdoorsman (Mar 3, 2011)

I also visit other similar websites and have to say that the bickering and name calling has caused me to visit less often. I think not allowing political discussions is a major factor in keeping things civil..., this site has become home to me based on the friendliness, sincere caring, and shared common interests of everbody here. It really does feel like I am part of the family when I am here....

To Jim...you ARE the man.....congratulations on such an outstanding sucess...
To the moderators... Thank you as well for helping Jim maintain this awesome website...

=D> =D> =D> =D> 
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 
\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ 

Oh yea... The smilies are pretty cool too....

Outdoorsman


----------



## captdan (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad to be a part of the community.... just wish there were some more members from FL and my area on here..... Need to get a sticker for the boat so that others can see it....


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 3, 2011)

Jim, your always sending the kudos to us for this great website.But the real fact is ,KUDOS go out to you for having the insight to start this thing up. If not for you ,tinboats.net would not exist. Therefore,neither would we as a group. Thank You ,Thank You. YOU are the man here. I'm along for the ride,and what a ride it is.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you for putting on this forum. It has really been a big help to me with all the friendly people. Seems they are willing to help you since most of the have been in the same predictument in the past themselves. 
THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadmeat (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome numbers, Jim. Now if I could just get that many hits on MY website!


----------



## countryboy210 (Mar 5, 2011)

* OUTSTANDING. . . *
The Entire Site, Mods, Members, Wide Variety Of Topics, And JIM !

Then, Behind The "Scenes" Is The Software That Keeps The Site Easy To View, Reply, Search, Subscribe, & Post To. Makes It User Friendly Yet Powerful; For Us, And The Reports For Jim.

 Overall, Besides Laurel Lake & The Cumberland River, The Next Best Place I Know Of To Hang-Out!


----------



## perchin (Mar 5, 2011)

=D> =D> Jim, you have done well sir.


----------



## Oldgeek (Mar 6, 2011)

Jim,
Great job by you and the mods! I just retired and visit this site a couple times each day to see what is new. It is always better if you can keep the haters away.
Congrats on a job well done! =D>


----------



## Encoreman (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Jim and all the mods and members. Good to be a part of a bunch of sportsmen! I think I found this while on Bass Boat Central in their tin division which just doesn't have enough members. Ya'll keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## paDale (Mar 6, 2011)

a big thank-you to all of you.i wish i would've found this site sooner


----------



## Nussy (Mar 6, 2011)

Without this site I may not have ever attempted a boat mod, now I'm looking for my third project. Thanks for having such an awesome site.


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm a new member here and I can say this is the most enjoyable, friendly, and informative site I've ever been on. I'm a member of quite a few other sites ,my interests are varied. I've seen other sites implode from bullying, political extremism and vulgarity. I plan on spending a lot of time here. It's inspiring to see a site so well run . Don't change a thing. ..... Ray =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard Ray....happy to have you here. :beer:


----------

